# Looking for salmon recipe



## trevdog74 (Sep 17, 2019)

I am looking for a salmon recipe that was posted some time ago. I believe the recipe was by someone by the name of Kaimak or something similar. Been searching around but without any luck. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Smokinoak (Sep 17, 2019)

Did you want a hot smoke cooked recipe or gra v lox?


----------



## Smokinoak (Sep 17, 2019)

James Cardinali said:


> Did you want a hot smoke cooked recipe or gra v lox?


----------



## Smokinoak (Sep 17, 2019)

Did you want a cooked salmon recipe or did you want the cured method. (Grav lox)


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 17, 2019)

Could you mean DaveOmak?...JJ


----------



## trevdog74 (Sep 18, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Could you mean DaveOmak?...JJ


Might have been. Sorry it's hard to remember.


----------



## trevdog74 (Sep 18, 2019)

James Cardinali said:


> Did you want a cooked salmon recipe or did you want the cured method. (Grav lox)


From what I recall it was a hot smoked recipie that almost looked candied. Thanx for the response.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 18, 2019)

Here is two versions. One from here and Jeff's from his other site. A search will yield others...JJ

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/candied-salmon.267621/#post-1746896

https://www.smoking-meat.com/january-23-2014-smoked-salmon-candy


----------



## trevdog74 (Sep 18, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Here is two versions. One from here and Jeff's from his other site. A search will yield others...JJ
> 
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/candied-salmon.267621/#post-1746896
> 
> https://www.smoking-meat.com/january-23-2014-smoked-salmon-candy


The second one sounds similar to what I was looking for. I will give this one a go.
Thanx for the help!


----------



## trevdog74 (Sep 19, 2019)

Thanx again guys. The recipe was from Kummok that I was looking for.


----------



## CZN (Sep 25, 2019)

trevdog74 said:


> Thanx again guys. The recipe was from Kummok that I was looking for.


Did you find Kummok's recipe?? Ive used it before and it produces good tasting fish.

 Kummok's Smoked Salmon Recipe

Step 1: PREPARE FISH
Filet salmon. Leave skin on. REMOVE ALL BONES (Very important for excellence!)

Step 2: UNIFORM STRIPS
Cut meat into uniform strips, 3/8 to 1/2” wide and 3-6” long, OR as long as your smoker racks can handle......the key here is to get uniform thickness cuts for uniform brining and smoking. The length is important only as far as your own packaging preferences. The strips will have a tendency to fall or sag through the larger grid racks.........I've switched to a small grid (1/2") non-stick coated rack from WWW.ChezBubba.com and now have no problem with meat falling through

Step 3: BRINING
Soak in your own brine recipe for 12 hours at refrigerator temps (I use an Igloo type ice chest with about a gallon of ice thrown in). For more complete brining throughout, place a stainless steel or wooden grate over the top of the meat to hold it under the brine. Stir fish a few times during the brining process. The following brine recipe is included to get you started, but you are encouraged to experiment with your own salt/sugar, maple, honey, peppers, seasonings to develop your own. (My apologies to our metricated friends)
1 gallon cold water
1 quart teriyaki OR soy sauce
1 cup pickling salt
2 Lbs brown sugar
2 Tbsp garlic powder
3 Tbsp cayenne pepper
Step 4: GLAZING
Place fish in a single layer on drying racks and ensure that the pieces DON’T touch each other. Dry in a cool, shady place until a hard pellicle forms. Fish will have a tough, shiny coat and will be slightly tacky to the touch. (Winter time tip!  Dry 12-36 hours in a cold place such as an unheated garage, but DON’T allow to freeze) In the summer temps, it can typically take 3-4 hours for the fish to “glaze”. A fan can help speed the drying process. DON’T let the fish spoil from warm temps! Turn the fish over 2-3 times during the Glazing process to ensure more complete glazing. It is during the glazing process that you can sprinkle on certain spices (e.g. cayenne pepper) and/or visual enhancers (e.g. parsley flakes).

Step 5: SMOKING
Smoke using the following Bradley Smoking guideline:
100°-120°F for 1-2 hours, then increase to
140° for 2-4 hours, then increase to
175° for 1-2 hours to finish

Use the longer times given for thicker/higher oil content fish. As a general rule, the higher temp you use or the longer you hot smoke, the more the meat cooks the oils out, HOWEVER, the meat becomes dryer/tougher in the process. I've "accidently" left meat (silver salmon) at the 140-150°F range for up to 8 hours and it still turned out great. I personally believe that you'd have to try REAL hard to make a batch of smoke salmon unpalatable by over smoking/cooking. If you get white “boogers” on the meat, you’re cooking too high/too fast.

EAT & ENJOY!![
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






]


----------



## trevdog74 (Sep 26, 2019)

Yes I did thanks.
 The salmon turned out amazing.
There have been requests to make a bunch more next time. 
Better get fishing!


----------

